# Conditions at Loveland Pass?



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Anybody been shuttling the tree runs at the pass this week? I remember some Decembers where the stumpy goodness was just too sketch to ride the tree runs at all. Hows it right now?


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

There haven't been any good dumps in the last few weeks, and its a typical early Colorado season, so its a good bet that the stumpy goodness is still pretty sketchy.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

they got 15'' over the last 3 days. trees are knee deep over rocks and ice. You will get scratches at times but I would give 'er. I spent a few days in the area and did just fine. Starting to get heavy now, if today is not too warm....


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

So Bobbuilds, you say it's worth a go huh? Took a rock to the outside of the knee and bruised that tendon under the kneecap on a rock at the pass two years ago in early season. Still got the fear.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

SimpleMan said:


> Took a rock to the outside of the knee and bruised that tendon under the kneecap on a rock at the pass two years ago in early season.


Even though I'm an alpine skiier most of the time, this is exactly why I started wearing my tele kneepads in the early season. I feel more comfortable knowing that I'll probably be going into the trees even though the base is questionable. Got a buddy that ducked into the trees and hit a stump on Christmas eve a couple of years ago - he was out for the remainder of the season. I may be missing out on some good turns but I don't mind staying out of the trees until there's a little better base.

Be careful out there, this is prime time to get injured with those sweet freshies just barely covering dirt, rocks and wood. 

-AH


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

True, tis' the early season. trees are the deepest but the faces are the safest easiest to read. I spent 3 days in the woods and took some shots to the bases. A few tumbles but for the most part it has been good. Go slow, feel it out. stay out of the same tracks twice but close enough to feel out the area. It is deep in spots, good enough for alot of folks. I can understand not wanting to get hurt though.

If your worried about injury go poach the LL valley side. it's only racers now anyway and they stay out of the trees. Free turns a little less vert. but could be fun.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Good call on the kneepads. Never thought of it as a boarder, but might be just the thing for some early season softies. Bust out the old paint and putty covered knee pads. It'd be stylee.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

SimpleMan said:


> Good call on the kneepads. Never thought of it as a boarder, but might be just the thing for some early season softies. Bust out the old paint and putty covered knee pads. It'd be stylee.


 Especially when worn over the pant.


----------

